# Feudalism and manorialism



## Gurkhal (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone know of good books regarding the subjects of feudalism and manorialism? So far I haven't been able to find any number that really strikes my fancy so I turn here in the hope of finding aid.


----------



## thecoldembrace (May 25, 2014)

Pick up _Feudal Society_ by Marc Bloch. It was published in English the early 1960s, and is a solid work. It does have a few drawbacks but Bloch did very good research in archives across Europe on the issue of Feudalism. He does tend to romanticize the peasant however, which can give it an uncomfortable feel, but it could answer some of your questions.

-Cold


----------



## skip.knox (May 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are after here. My first instinct is to point out that there was no such thing as feudalism and reference Susan Reynolds. She pretty well demolished the notion twenty years ago. I'd go further and say you can forget anything that ends in "-ism" when dealing with the Middle Ages. That construction is a modern invention. 

But, we're not really trying for historical realism (there's that ending again), are we? We're writing fantasy. I have found it quite profitable to look at 19thc portrayals of the Middle Ages, not for their accuracy but for their very inaccuracy. They're always colorful and wonderfully over-simplified. Just what's needed for the fantasy writer.

Now that I have that off my chest (the mahogany one, over there in the corner), Bloch is a wonderful read. He's one of my heroes. Another good old source is G.G. Coulton. And you can't go wrong with Gies and their "daily life" series. Or Will and Ariel Durant's volume on the Middle Ages. Most any of those will give you the traditional description of both feudalism and manorialism.

If you have specific questions, though, feel free to ask here. I'm like Doctor Science, I have a Masters Degree ... in the Middle Ages!


----------



## ALB2012 (May 26, 2014)

Making a Living in the Middle Ages might be useful. There are lots of books about medieval Europe, but admittedly some are fairly dry.

Here are some online links. Feudalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Medieval Life - Feudalism
Feudalism and medieval life in England
feudalism (social system) -- Encyclopedia Britannica
Middle Ages Feudalism


----------



## Gurkhal (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips. I've seen some of them before but wanted a good recommendation before I settled for any of them.

Thecoldembrace: What kind of uncomfortable feel is that you mean?

Skip.Nox: Thanks alot! I was under the impression that Susan Reynalds was only reall useful if you had lots of previou knowledge about the period in question. I may indeed come back with some questions!

ALB2012: Thanks for the links. I shall be devourering these greedily.


----------



## skip.knox (May 26, 2014)

Randall is a tough read if you're not familiar with the subject matter. She takes on medieval lawyers, never an easy field for the uninitiated.


----------



## thecoldembrace (May 27, 2014)

Its the kind of feeling Bloch gives to feudal society. For some people it can give off an uncomfortable vibe the way he portrays it, but not necessarily for everyone.


----------

